# Schaumburger Biker zeigt euch!



## Fs6. (12. Februar 2006)

Moins
komme aus Rinteln,bin noch recht neu hier im forum und suche biker aus der Umgebung!
Hab im letzten jahr wenige biker bei uns gesehn,was eig. schade ist,weil wir coole wege im wald und ne ehemalige bmx-bahn haben!(hat sich aber seit langem keiner mehr drum gekümmert)
also,meldet euch und schreibt wo ihr in schaumburg "fahrradfahrt"!
gruß fs6.


----------



## botcha (12. Februar 2006)

öhm ich komme aus rodenberg
schau doch ma auf bc-north.de vorbei..da sind noch nen paar hier ausa umgebung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (13. Februar 2006)

Hallo.

Ich und mein Mitfahrer (40J.) sind aus Sachsenhagen und Auhagen und fahren durch Deister, Süntel, Bückeberg und wenn es schnell und kurz sein   muss durch die Rehburger Berge.
An den Wochenden ztw. im Harz.

Mehr Berge (ohne Harz und Reburger B.) gibt es wohl nicht in Schaumburg, oder habe ich noch was vergessen? In Rinteln gibts doch auch noch ein Berg, oder? 

Ciao

Downhillfaller


----------



## boardjunkie (13. Februar 2006)

grrr  bin da vor en paar jahren weggezogen 
was fährste denn?


----------



## Downhillfaller (13. Februar 2006)

wie was fährste denn ?
na Rad   was denn sonst?
bergauf,bergab mit meinem Hardtail

Wo haste du denn gewohnt???


----------



## boardjunkie (13. Februar 2006)

Downhillfaller schrieb:
			
		

> wie was fährste denn ?
> na Rad   was denn sonst?
> bergauf,bergab mit meinem Hardtail
> 
> Wo haste du denn gewohnt???



boah kp^^ muss ich meine parents nochma fragn^^ irgendwo in der nähe war da so ne minigolf anlage 
naaa, ich mein ja dirt, downhill...........


----------



## Fs6. (14. Februar 2006)

also ich fahre sowohl normale touren als auch DH!
minigolf?
irgentwo beim doktorsee oder in stemmen vielleicht!


----------



## Downhillfaller (14. Februar 2006)

Minigolf??? nix hier mit einlochen 

Wir fahren erlaubte Wege  , nix verbotenes   
Nur wenn es dunkel wird....und der Oberförster uns nicht sieht dann...


----------



## Fs6. (14. Februar 2006)

Wie alt bist du denn?
wenn dein mitfahrer 40 ist?
sonst passt das mit dem alter nämlich nicht so gut!
dann könnte ich auch mit meinem vater fahrn!(das ist nicht abwärtend gemeint!)
wir ham den förster beim fahrn noch nie gesehn und hatten auch noch nie probleme mit ihm!


----------



## Downhillfaller (15. Februar 2006)

Dann must Du wohl mit deinem Vater fahren, denn ich bin auch 40 
Aber da kommst du auch noch hin  

Das mit dem Förster wahr auch nur meinem Humor entsprungen, nix für ungut.


----------



## Hattrick (16. Februar 2006)

Downhillfaller schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> 
> Ich und mein Mitfahrer (40J.) sind aus Sachsenhagen und Auhagen und fahren durch Deister, Süntel, Bückeberg ... An den Wochenden ztw. im Harz.
> 
> ...



Da haben wir die gleichen Reviere.  Ausgangspunkt ist Lauenau. Der Benther Berg (ok - nicht mehr SHG) sollte nicht unerwähnt bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kona Rider SHG (1. April 2006)

hallo,
gibt doch noch einen biker aus rinteln/deckbergen! fahre downhill und super gerne freeride! north shore rules! Fs6 bist du der, der nähe klippenturm unterwegs ist? mich hatte einer angetexten, wo ich leider die email adresse net mehr hab, der fährt auch bei der bmx bahn! wollten uns mal treffen, oder bist du der jn droste? bitte melden! such was hier in der gegend, damit ich net immer in deister muss!
kona Rider SHG


----------



## Hendrik hds1976 (14. April 2006)

Hi,

wo ist denn in Rinteln die BMX-Bahn?
Kann man da auch mal vernünftig mit nem MTB drauf?

Gruß,

Hendrik.


----------



## atrailsnail (23. April 2006)

@ downhillfaller



			
				Downhillfaller schrieb:
			
		

> Ich und mein Mitfahrer (40J.) sind aus Sachsenhagen und Auhagen und fahren durch Deister, Süntel, Bückeberg und wenn es schnell und kurz sein   muss durch die Rehburger Berge.
> 
> Downhillfaller



Ich war heute in den Rehburger Bergen, habe aber nur Pferde- und LKW-Spuren entdeckt. Gibt es außer diesem Weg von Bad Rehburg nach Rehburg rüber noch irgendwas Nettes zu fahren dort?

Gruß. 

atrailsnail


----------



## Downhillfaller (24. April 2006)

hi,

hast du GPS ? Dann schick ich dir was rüber. Oder ich schick dir einen Kartenausschnitt. Man kann da schon etwas rauf und runter fahren. Sogar ein paar kleine Trails gibts.Ein Paar Hundert Höhenmeter sind schon möglich.

Wir waren heute abend dort. Hab mein neues Bike ( Ghost ERT 7500   ) schnell mal getestet.

Hast Du meine 1.Mail bekommen oder hängt die in deinem Spam-Ordner???


----------



## atrailsnail (24. April 2006)

Zwei mal Nein!
1. Kein GPS. 
2. Keine Mail. 

Fahrt ihr nach Willingen?


Gruß
atrailsnail


----------



## Fs6. (25. April 2006)

jo,bikedestival,wollen ma vorbeischaun!
hoffe wird nen geiles we!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (25. April 2006)

atrailsnail schrieb:
			
		

> Zwei mal Nein!
> 1. Kein GPS.
> 2. Keine Mail.
> 
> ...


----------



## atrailsnail (26. April 2006)

Willingen ist Pfingsten!


----------



## Downhillfaller (26. April 2006)

atrailsnail schrieb:
			
		

> Willingen ist Pfingsten!



Ja notiert hatten wir uns das. Wir entscheiden das immer kurzfristig.
Habe dir gerade nochmal unter der anderen mailadresse gemailt.

Schmeiß den web.de Mist weg oder guck im Spam. Da hängt es bestimmt.


----------



## stefan'70 (1. Mai 2006)

hallo, wollt mal anfragen ob es downhiller gibt die aus dem raum apelern -rodenberg - bad nendorf gibt, so im alter von 20 bis open end und wo ihr eure haus strecken habt zum fahren?? 
zwecks intrese an dh rennen  , strecken bau , intressen austausch 

also wir sind bisher 3 biker die den deister unsicher machen auf der seite von rodenberg!!!


----------



## Blonde Beine (24. November 2006)

Die BMX-Bahn in Rinteln ist doch schon seit Jahrzenten zugewuchert?!
Mit einem Mountain-Bike darüber bügeln, das gibt doch nen Schleudertrauma, oder?


----------

